

Google Lets You Custom-Print Millions of Public Domain Books - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/09/google-books-publish-on-demand/

======
sp332
> Neller said he’d love to see the day when Google Book Searchers can press a
> button next to a search result and find the closest local printer, but
> Google says that’s a long way off.

There are fewer than 100 of these printers in the world, How hard could it be
to implement this?

~~~
petesalty
What about, instead of printing local you could have it printed and shipped to
you within 24 hours? Is there an online business in there somewhere, or are
the numbers just too small?

------
ZeroGravitas
Are they still claiming copyright on the books? I was a bit disappointed to
see this previously, but a quick looks doesn't show it anymore. Maybe they
relented?

